# Cycling season 2016 is upon us



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I finally got around to replacing my last mountain bike (currently with my folks overseas).

Nothing fancy, just a decent front-suspension bike that should do for simple trail riding and the odd jaunt to a friend's place. The bike is a used GT Aggressor 2.0.

Does anyone else here do any kind of non-motorized cycling?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got a 3 speed Raleigh bike! It's in perfect shape. One of my neighbors died a couple of months ago! Her sons had come by the house to clean it up and get it ready for sale. They put this bike in the trash!!! It's almost brand new and the rubber on the tires is fine, the gears work and the hand breaks are perfect. It just needs to be cleaned up a bit! The bike has to be at least 30 years old if not more!

Just outside of Pickering are some really nice country roads that I wouldn't mind exploring. This is going to be fun! I am wearing a helmet no matter how ridiculous I look in it! lol Safety first!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My Trek FX 7.7 is my primary means of transportation since selling my car. Can't wait to get it out this year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just an inexpensive Schwinn mountain bike with a padded seat, front fork suspension, and seat suspension. For what it is, it has given me great service. I do a little riding around town on back streets and the local trails, plus I take it the the Bruce Peninsula for gravel roads, the Bruce Trail, and other trails. If it was stolen like my previous bike it wouldn't be the end of the world but I have grown to kinda of dig it anyway. In the summer I ride a great deal, in spring and fall a little less, and never in the winter.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought this. It's a Specialized Cross Trail.

Looking forward to summer (both weeks of it).


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got the bike of the winter Kinetic trainer. Going in for a tune-up. My wife rides a Trek Madona 4.5


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some nice rides in here!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Entry level Trek hard-tail MTB here. Don't ride as often as I would like, but my son joined the mountain bike team at high school this year, and since I have to drop him of and pick him up, I'm hoping to ride while I wait.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

We took our bikes to Maui in February, well worth it renting the boxes and paying for an extra bag, about half what it costs to rent there. I did West Maui loop, about 100k and 1110 meters of climbing, great ride. I was 5 months out from hip replacement and felt no ill effects. I'm training for summer Gran Fondos at present with the local one and Penticton on the board so far, possibly Whistler in September. Next year we plan to do a self-guided tour of Piedmont (Barolo!) and a week at the Hotel Belvedere in Riccione after that. They know how to kick your butt there I can tell you from experience. No one can ride and climb like an Italian. It's a very enjoyable way to see the countryside and stay in shape. I highly recommend it.
Sorry for the scrambled message, uploading this picture was a challenge.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Last time I was in Maui, I rented. Great way to see the island, but when you're used to good bikes, renting is such a downer.

I did myself a favor last year - hadn't bought a new bike in a couple decades. I have a great old Ritchey that I cracked the top tube on and my 30 year old fillet-brazed Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt was getting pretty long in the tooth. So I bought one of these Specialized Cirrus hybrids










Still use the Rocky for North Shore kinda stuff, but this got 3000 of my 35oo km last year.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I mountain bike all year long, studded tires in the winter make lake and trail riding a blast! I've got a few bikes in the garage, a couple of Konas (hardtail and full suspension) and a Santa Cruz full suspension. A couple of buddies store their bikes in my garage so along with those, a couple of old fully rigid mountain bikes, my son's Kona full suspension and MEC hardtail, plus a couple of used Giant Trance X2 bikes I bought on the weekend (one for the gf, one to resell) it's a wee bit crowded.









2010 Kona Cadabra









2006 Kona Cinder Cone









2011 Santa Cruz Nickel









My son's 2006 Kona Stinky 2-4


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't bike, but I live right by a nature area with a ton of mountain bike trails through it. Couldn't help but notice that this year the guys all had bikes with huge balloon tires and they kept going all winter. Looked like they had excellent flotation, they were handing 6" of unpacked snow no problem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mm Kona Cinder cone.

I saw some good specialized bikes but they were outside my price range.

I was talking to a coworker about riding and she said there's lots of nice falls around the escarpment in Hamilton. I foresee a good date day ride this summer (schedules allowing).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't had a nice bike in years. I'm rocking a Canadian Tire special right now, but I'm saving up for a used road bike soon. Something basic - maybe carbon fork, hopefully 105 groupset. It's just this pesky pedal addiction that keeps stealing all my fun money!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I haven't had a nice bike in years. I'm rocking a Canadian Tire special right now, but I'm saving up for a used road bike soon. Something basic - maybe carbon fork, hopefully 105 groupset. It's just this *pesky pedal addiction* that keeps stealing all my fun money!


SPD or Look?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Mm Kona Cinder cone.


The Cinder Cone was my first decent mountain bike and I still love to ride it. It has had some upgrades over the years- lighter cranks, a better quality fork (with a bit more travel), shorter stem and wider bars.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

question for you guys, I bought a "hybrid" bike a few years ago (basically a cross between a mountain bike and a road bike)...it seems since new, ive been having to inflate the tires about once every 3 weeks or so. Is that normal? seemed like I could get a lot longer than that back when I had a mountain bike with fatter tires.

if anyones not familiar with hybrid bikes, theyre a pretty neat idea. The rationale behind them is, some of us aren't extreme athletes and don't need shocks, knobby tires etc for jumping over logs on trails...nor are we racing in the tour de france, so a flimsy super light street bike isn't a fit either. so a hybrid takes the comfort and durability of a mountain bike and blends it with the more speed oriented wheels and hard tail frame of a street bike. its kind of an honest bike that doesn't play to anyones fantasies.
Mine was about $700.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Schrader or presta valves? I find the smaller tubes in the road-type wheels lose air more quickly with Schraders (the larger valves that are on car tires). The smaller presta valves, with the extra screwed valve, seem to hold high pressure better. And the smaller volume probably makes it seem like the tires are going flat quicker?

Love my Cirrus hybrid.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Schrader. good info, I'll look into changing valves/tubes. thanks.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> SPD or Look?


Haha, Look for me!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I have to look for new pedals to replace my Spd 105 pedals this year. The arthritis in my left hip and knee are causing me difficulty rotating my left foot when unclipping from my left pedal even when tension is reduced to minimum. Fell a few times last year. My wife likes her Speedplay pedals but man that cleat is big and makes walking on them difficult. Hate the idea of having to go back to a cage. So hopefully I can find a suitable pedal.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm a caveman, flat pedals for me!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My 11 year old Super Cycle is still dormant. I changed out the knobbies because most of my riding is suburban bike trails.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have cycled to work for the past 10 years but until this winter, only in the summer. We had such a nice winter I fear I've been spoiled. Can't recall riding below -20C. Anyway, I have 3 bikes. Rocky Mountain Team Element for the trails, Scott Hybrid for the asphalt and a winter beater I put together last fall.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Love the current Rocky Mountain range.. have been eyeing the Altitude series for a while now!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've rode nothing but CanTire supercycle as a kid, and enjoyed them enough.
As I grew to my full height they became too short to ride without an extended seat pole. (I'm 6'4") So I rode the past 6 years(most recent bike purchase) on an undersized bike, completely and totally unaware companies were building bikes for tall peeps.

Until I went to a bike shop to get a replacement eim, and of course the guy asked what bike, frame size, etc....
Then he goes in the back and pulls out an old stock bicycle with a 26" frame.
Tells me to try it out, and my balance is restored, no longer compensating for my bodyweight being too high, I freaking loved it.
It was a 2014 Old Stock bike, so they marked it down 200.00
SOLD!!

looking very much forward to this summer bike trips.

The bike brand........Giant.
2014 Giant Sedona.

From what I hear, good brand, good bikes.
don't care, Just glad to have a bike my size again.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Last time I was in Maui, I rented. Great way to see the island, but when you're used to good bikes, renting is such a downer.
> 
> I did myself a favor last year - hadn't bought a new bike in a couple decades. I have a great old Ritchey that I cracked the top tube on and my 30 year old fillet-brazed Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt was getting pretty long in the tooth. So I bought one of these Specialized Cirrus hybrids
> 
> ...


Well, it seems we'll have more to do than just have coffee and brag about our musical exploits when I come to Vancouver JULY 13 after the Penticton Fondo. A little blast to Horseshoe Bay, up Cypress? See you then.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> Love the current Rocky Mountain range.. have been eyeing the Altitude series for a while now!


I've had 3 Rockies, an Element & a carbon Altitude from 2010, and an aluminum framed Alti from 2011. Loved them all. Still have both Altitudes but don't ride as much since I got into trail running which is kind of like mtn biking without the bikes.

Being a gear whore with bikes previously easily rivals GAS (as it's called here - I prefer gear whore)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like to ride when the weather is nice, but i stay off the dirt. i haul my groceries and other goods with it, or use it to avoid the ttc



















the most awesome part is the gumby tied to my headstock. he's been on every motorcycle and bike i've owned for the last 17 yrs. 






.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've put about 100km on my road bike this month already... Hello Spring! By summer, I'll be at 200 km/week or so...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought a couple last year (for my son and I). I have no idea what they are, but they look cool (I can't remember and they're in the shed).

I drove off my front steps and sacked myself on the bar (which was caught on tape, unfortunately). I wish I sprung some better suspension.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wish I had the guts to ride this thing around my neighbourhood! Anyone else think this is cool?


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

I too am looking forward to an awesome season. Just got the downhill bike all tuned up and ready for Whistler which opens at the end of May. The weather has been pretty nice here in BC so I'm hoping to get out on the road in the next week or so.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

With any luck maybe I can take a quick spin to the outskirts of the city after work today. If I can stay awake....

My last bike before the GT Was a Norco "Drop" north shore series frame (dual suspension) with a bunch of parts off my Brodie hardtail and a nice Marzocchi fork my dad bought from one of his coworkers. I'm not much for drops and jumps, so it was mostly a commuter bike. My dad has it in Vienna, and I have to wonder if he gets looks riding what appears to be a very expensive mountain bike around cities haha.

Does anyone here use Strava to track their rides?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> With any luck maybe I can take a quick spin to the outskirts of the city after work today. If I can stay awake....
> 
> My last bike before the GT Was a Norco "Drop" north shore series frame (dual suspension) with a bunch of parts off my Brodie hardtail and a nice Marzocchi fork my dad bought from one of his coworkers. I'm not much for drops and jumps, so it was mostly a commuter bike. My dad has it in Vienna, and I have to wonder if he gets looks riding what appears to be a very expensive mountain bike around cities haha.
> 
> Does anyone here use Strava to track their rides?


I use Strava sometimes but most of the time I forget to turn it on LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Anyone else think this is cool?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes been out a few times this season. I am the guy all the motorists hate with the black spandex shorts with the diaper in the crotch as they put it..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Yes been out a few times this season. I am the guy all the motorists hate with the black spandex shorts with the diaper in the crotch as they put it..



are you a fred?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my 20 odd year old Norco Bigfoot that I took out of retirement when I retired last year  Needed new tires so I slapped on something a little more suited to urban roads and trails. I did about 12k every day during the summer and fall and then hung it up for the winter. Should be able to start again this week. I keep thinking about about a new one but do I really need it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Wish I had the guts to ride this thing around my neighbourhood! Anyone else think this is cool?
> View attachment 19979


Cool, yes, but I wouldn't be caught dead riding it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, why not have both?

That is the kind of bike that I was originally looking for. Old, well cared for and inexpensive (now).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Dave, why not have both?
> 
> That is the kind of bike that I was originally looking for. Old, well cared for and inexpensive (now).


I'm pretty much out of storage space, LOL. Is it worth anything?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Probably at least $100 if it's in good condition. Maybe a bit more to the right buyer, due to age and apparent 10/10 condition.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I keep thinking about about a new one but do I really need it?


You should know by now it has nothing to do with need.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Probably at least $100 if it's in good condition. Maybe a bit more to the right buyer, due to age and apparent 10/10 condition.


Maybe some trade value then.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The maximum number of bikes you can own is n + 1, where n is the number that you own now-something like guitars.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> are you a fred?


? No I am a Lance. EPO is my favorite energy drink.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

ed2000 said:


> Wish I had the guts to ride this thing around my neighbourhood! Anyone else think this is cool?
> View attachment 19979


Damn Skippy I'd ride it. Provided the frame was large enough
Although I'd probably attach a 50CC Moped conversion kit on it too

Something like this:


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

damn worng button


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I did not expect this to hit four pages haha.

Those of you who already have "real spring" (not the teaser we're getting) how much have you been out?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

twice

doing the paris to ancaster race next week....well it won't be much of a race :d more a leisurely ride, I think


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First ride with one of my closest friends - rear axle sheers on the first trail. 2km walk home.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[QUOTE="Budda, - rear axle sheers on the first trail. 2km walk home. [/QUOTE]

Hmmm, bike trying to tell you something?? 

So far I have only experienced one major mechanical failure on a bike. After returning from a fast ride on my Cineli Road Race bike, somewhere in the early 70's, I got off the bike and the handle bar fell off at the sheared stem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> [QUOTE="Budda, - rear axle sheers on the first trail. 2km walk home.


Hmmm, bike trying to tell you something?? 

So far I have only experienced one major mechanical failure on a bike. After returning from a fast ride on my Cineli Road Race bike, somewhere in the early 70's, I got off the bike and the handle bar fell off at the sheared stem.[/QUOTE]

I don't know how many owners the bike has had, or how old it is. I wouldn't think to check axles for rust when checking out a used bike, but now I know better.

If I had the money for a nicer bike, I would have bought a Specialized or Norco. As I said, breakage aside the ride was good and things just needed fine-tuning.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Budda said:


> I did not expect this to hit four pages haha.
> 
> Those of you who already have "real spring" (not the teaser we're getting) how much have you been out?


I went for my first "real" ride of the season today with my 30 yr. old daughter, the racer who won her division in Vancouver last year, riding crits. I managed to drop her on a few hills but she tuned me in on the flats in a big way. 16C, sunny, windy from all directions (is that possible?), 36k, 1:18, a nice introduction to the season. Get out there! 
PS-Sorry to hear about your bad luck Budda.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll probably grab my fixie and go for a short spin around the neighbourhood today.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Well, it seems we'll have more to do than just have coffee and brag about our musical exploits when I come to Vancouver JULY 13 after the Penticton Fondo. A little blast to Horseshoe Bay, up Cypress? See you then.


By the sounds of things, I don't want to go climbing with you - you'll be waiting lots! Same with the musical exploits - my schpiel would be short, but there's probably some crossed paths in there.

But we should work something out. I've got some nice stuff in my neck of the woods, too, if your not a hardcore roadie. Even if you are, lots of pavement and bridges and coffeeshops and stuff out here in the tri-cities.

@Budda Sorry to hear about that. I've had that happen - broke an axle but it was close to home so not much walking. Also, potato chipped a back wheel about 30 minutes into a trail ride. I found out it takes over 2 hours to carry a bike as far as you can ride in 30 minutes.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to worry HD, I always come back for the people I like.  We had our group ride this am, 18 people braved the 30-40k south wind for about 46k, a fun time was had by all, especially at coffee afterwards. That's what I do best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Lola said:


> I am wearing a helmet no matter how ridiculous I look in it!


Spruce it up.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

First ride at Durham forest yesterday. Hadn't been on my bike since at least September and spent wayyyy to much time on my butt this past winter - not pretty...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

I've had this pair for decades.
I can't ride because of my knee and my wife can't throw her leg over the center bar.
Anyone want these for cheap?
I've placed an ad in the 'non-musical' for sale section.
FS/FT: - Two ten speed bicycles


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Larry, GLWS!




WCGill said:


> Not to worry HD, I always come back for the people I like.  We had our group ride this am, 18 people braved the 30-40k south wind for about 46k, a fun time was had by all, especially at coffee afterwards. That's what I do best.


Wind. That's something I don't miss out here. We get a bit, but not like the prairies.

I rode from Calgary to Bragg Creek on day, pushed a big wind all the way there. Hung out a bit, turned around and noticed, on the way back, the wind had completely switched around. Another 45 minute ride turned into 90 minutes. Why couldn't I have had the wind on back both ways?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'll never understand why recumbents aren't more popular. especially in the suburbs. it's impossible to find a more comfortable bike. alot of people claim they don't climb but it's a falsehood. it just requires a different technique. the one below was mine, it was a low end bike at $700 used. i was a total fatboy in this pic. i'm 30 lbs lighter now, but still kinda round.









if you like to go fast, they have these 


















but if i had a *ton *of cash to blow on a cool bike, there isn't one made that's cooler than this one










it has everything i could as for on a bike. saddle bags, rear rack, uss, accepts a trailer, quality disc brakes, and the best components through out. oh, and it's german, so it's top of the line. also expensive. up here, with hst and everything, probably about $5,000-$6,000. not something i'd lock to a bike rack outside of yonge station.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend has a recumbent and loves it. The only complaint that I've heard about them is that it is harder to see and be seen - particularly the latter.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well here's the new one, Trek FX 7.2


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

GWN! said:


> I have to look for new pedals to replace my Spd 105 pedals this year. The arthritis in my left hip and knee are causing me difficulty rotating my left foot when unclipping from my left pedal even when tension is reduced to minimum. Fell a few times last year. My wife likes her Speedplay pedals but man that cleat is big and makes walking on them difficult. Hate the idea of having to go back to a cage. So hopefully I can find a suitable pedal.


Speed play now makes a "walkable clear". I have been using speed play pedals on my Crevelo S1 for a few years now and absolutely love them. No fumbling around at stop lamps trying to flip it over to the proper side, no need to even look down. 

I have a pair of rubber covers for the regular speed play cleats for walking but it increases the height even more. Lol. It's a good calf stretch I guess. 

Speedplay Zero Aero Walkable Cleat Set | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

GWN! said:


> I have to look for new pedals to replace my Spd 105 pedals this year. The arthritis in my left hip and knee are causing me difficulty rotating my left foot when unclipping from my left pedal even when tension is reduced to minimum. Fell a few times last year. My wife likes her Speedplay pedals but man that cleat is big and makes walking on them difficult. Hate the idea of having to go back to a cage. So hopefully I can find a suitable pedal.


I use Shimano SPD on my road bike. I wanted cleats that were compatible with the pedals at spin class without needing 2 pairs of shoes. Shimano makes 2 SPD cleats, one is a multi directional release cleat which allow you to to unclip without twisting your leg. It's possible to find pedals with SPD on one side and platform on the other so you could ride in running shoes if you wanted too.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Who knew there were so many cycling guitarists!

I'll be back to post a few bike pictures when I get a chance... 

For now I'll just leave this link here (all donations are very welcome 

The Enbridge® Ride to Conquer Cancer® benefiting the Alberta Cancer Foundation presented by Evraz: Rob Bischoff - The Ride to Conquer Cancer


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I just bought myself a sweet new ride for this season. It's a Cannondale CAAD9 with Dura-Ace/Ultegra groupset. I'll post a pic when I have a chance. First rides are this weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I still need to replace that rear wheel


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Who knew there were so many cycling guitarists!
> 
> I'll be back to post a few bike pictures when I get a chance...
> 
> ...


Good luck with the fundraising! I have done the ride twice myself and know how much fun it is asking friends and family for donations. 

If your looking for fundraising ideas I found BBQs to be very successful. I held 2 outside of my local grocery store and raised $800-1,000 per day. 

Good luck!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Still in winter mode here, mostly because I only seem to have time after dark. 

It's a 2009 Cervelo S1


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive got a recumbent lifecycle in my basement, and love it, but cant imagine it on the street...just too low..and too much attention- ppl look at guys on recumbents as if theyre weird inventors or something.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's me bikes! All three came from local Kijiji.

*Road:* 2009 Opus Staccato - Alum gussetts with carbon tubes and a few nice carbon components. 









*
Mountain:* 2015 Norco Revolver Carbon.









*
Daily Commuter:* 2012 Trek FX 7.3


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's my main squeeze. It's 15 months old and just over 3600km. And only one crash (bent front disc) so far!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Who knew there were so many cycling guitarists!
> 
> I'll be back to post a few bike pictures when I get a chance...
> 
> ...


All donors will receive a FREE album digital download.. It's the remastered 20th anniversary edition of my first band's debut.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dang! Some nice bikes!

I'll have to get a photo of my 22 year old Raleigh Serengeti posted. I've covered a lot of the Bruce Trail on that puppy - toe cages, chromoly, and all the suspension my arms and legs can deliver.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

We went for a little day trip yesterday to St. Mary, Mt. to see how far we could make it up the Going to the Sun road. Vehicles were permitted to about 18k and we went about 7k past the closed gate, about 3-4k from the summit of Logan Pass. This is about the best time to take your bike on this road, before it's totally open to vehicular traffic as there are no shoulders whatsoever. We ran into a few mountain goats on the road and someone spotted a bear in the bush. Great ride and quite the experience.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Well just turned 1000 km so far this season. Have gained 2 pounds which was not wanted. Anyone else ?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The local Gran Fondo was held Saturday and a cold, windy day it was, complete with spotty showers and intermittent downpours. The traditional after-ride beer was replaced by a shared coffee and an hour in the hot tub when we got home. The Tuesday before it was 34C! Well at least I didn't have 2 flats like a buddy of mine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My bike is another $100 in parts away from being useable, after the $85 rear wheel replacement. Im frustrated.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> My bike is another $100 in parts away from being useable, after the $85 rear wheel replacement. Im frustrated.


Shoot! Honestly, buy yourself one of the many home bicycle mechanic books- most repairs are pretty easy and a lot of them don't require any special tools. What's the $100 for? I have a ton of parts in my workshop stash.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Shoot! Honestly, buy yourself one of the many home bicycle mechanic books- most repairs are pretty easy and a lot of them don't require any special tools. What's the $100 for? I have a ton of parts in my workshop stash.


Rear derailleur, brake levers gear shifters (I think) and cable (all in one box). 

I didn't notice any issues when I tested the bike (kijiji buy) and now I have a bike I cant use or sell. I basically have to replace the damaged parts because I can't really sell an old un-useable bike.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

WCGill said:


> The local Gran Fondo was held Saturday and a cold, windy day it was, complete with spotty showers and intermittent downpours. The traditional after-ride beer was replaced by a shared coffee and an hour in the hot tub when we got home. The Tuesday before it was 34C! Well at least I didn't have 2 flats like a buddy of mine.
> View attachment 21426


I do believe I rode the same fondo as you on Saturday... miserable day for a ride, but still better than a lot of things I could have been doing...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

What a coincidence, sorry I missed you. Did you come with a group?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Well just turned 1000 km so far this season. Have gained 2 pounds which was not wanted. Anyone else ?


I would guess it's 2 pounds of muscle not fat then


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Rear derailleur, brake levers gear shifters (I think) and cable (all in one box).
> 
> I didn't notice any issues when I tested the bike (kijiji buy) and now I have a bike I cant use or sell. I basically have to replace the damaged parts because I can't really sell an old un-useable bike.


If you didn't notice any issues, are there really issues? Or is it a 'not perfect but rideable' kind of thing? Bike shops are often quick to recommend replacing stuff in my experience...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> If you didn't notice any issues, are there really issues? Or is it a 'not perfect but rideable' kind of thing? Bike shops are often quick to recommend replacing stuff in my experience...


Rear derailleur has the bolt for adjusting travel broken, so that I cannot take it off to adjust cable tension for alignment. Cable is fraying at the shifter, and the adjuster band is gone. I'd rather not worry when I'm 2 hours into a 4 hour ride, if that makes sense. The derailleur definitely needs replacing.

The rear axle sheared on my first ride, and everything has been a headache since.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotcha.... does sound like it needs some love. Still cheaper to do it yourself if possible. If you're not familiar with Chain Reaction Cycles, I highly recommend them as a source of parts at great prices. One thing to note- always choose the postal shipping option. It's still fast and you'll avoid big brokerage fees that can happen if they ship with DHL or another courier. Been there, done that.

MEC also generally has better pricing than a lot of shops on parts and reasonable labour charges.

Are you running a 7, 8 or 9 speed (or 10, 11 or 12!!) rear cassette setup?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

8 speed cassette. Fortunately I have a friend in town who will help me to put all the parts on. The shop I spoke to is backed up two weeks on setups. 

MEC has been suggested, not sure what their sign-up fee is.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

$5 to become a member for life at MEC. Totally worth it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been doing some 30-40km rides with some friends the last few weeks. We're hoping to start doing centuries by the end of summer. Legs feel a lot stronger already, but I can't wait to power up a tough climb and not be totally gassed at the end.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> $5 to become a member for life at MEC. Totally worth it.


Well shit, thats a no brainer.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

WCGill said:


> What a coincidence, sorry I missed you. Did you come with a group?


Nope, just down in MH to see family and a good excuse for a long ride...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Next time you're down, we'll go for a ride if you're game. No rain though, I'm a fair weather cyclist.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sore today, did 126k at the Axel Merckx Gran Fondo yesterday in lovely Penticton. What a great event, well-run and organized, huge kudos to the multitude of volunteers. I finished in 4:18, didn't win or place, almost showed and made the leaderboard. (Cue sound of horns blowing).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good time! And a good time, I hope.

Wednesday was our first dry day in a few. I had two flats - TWO!!!! Just barely got out and a previously patched tube let go. Walked a couple blocks home, put a new tube on and started off again. 4k later ........ pppsssssshhhhhhhhl. [email protected]#k! Much longer walk home, pushing a bike (shoulda patched it, but I was pissed off). Paid $10/tube the next day for some good Bontragers. I ain't gonna miss another nice day because of crappy cheap tubes (although, to be fair, that previous tube was in my tool bag under the seat for a year and probably got 'rubbed the wrong way' for too long). So I did a couple 'installation laps' over the weekend, getting confidence in my back tire again.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Been getting a lot of great rides in this season... have had a couple of flats though. Last one was my own fault, went a little to big off a jump to a rocky landing and not only pinch flatted but put a good dent in my rear rim. Spent a few minutes trailside patching the tube while being swarmed by mosquitoes- good times! HAHA


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Been getting a lot of great rides in this season... have had a couple of flats though. Last one was my own fault, went a little to big off a jump to a rocky landing and not only pinch flatted but put a good dent in my rear rim. Spent a few minutes trailside patching the tube while being swarmed by mosquitoes- good times! HAHA
> 
> I need to set that particular bike up tubeless like my others.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> Been getting a lot of great rides in this season... have had a couple of flats though. *Last one was my own fault, went a little to big off a jump to a rocky landing and not only pinch flatted *but put a good dent in my rear rim. Spent a few minutes trailside patching the tube while being swarmed by mosquitoes- good times! HAHA


That's what started it with me a month ago. Jumped a curb with these 700cc wheels and got a pinch flat on the year old Specialized tube. Fixed it and it was good for a month. Then last week the patch failed and I had to use a cheap tube. Not worth it, as it turns out.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I switched to tubeless and you can run stupid low pressures with no pinch flats. The stiffer sidewalls /narrower rims seem to resist dents and stuff, too.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

What do you guys think about press fit bottom brackets? 

I'm on my second press fit road bike (a BB30A Cannondale Synapse) Both of my press fit bikes have had creaky BB's I have tried reinstalling, greasing, new bearings, Loctite, they both still creak. Never once had an issue with shimano outboard or inboard BB's. They do wear out but they are easy to replace and work great.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

My personal opinion- pressfit bottom brackets are a solution in search of a problem. Threaded bottom brackets are simple, reliable and problem free. I won't buy a bike that's got a pressfit BB. The problem is, that's getting harder and harder to do as more and more manufacturers jump on the pressfit bandwagon to save pennies.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed. It would be very helpful if everyone would stick with one standard. Switching to the outboard bearings didn't really bother me much (if anything they are a bit easier install than the conventional BB's), but press fit requires a whole new set of expensive tools and some skill.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

Great to see so many riders on site!
I'm a four season, everyday rider, and volunteer lots at our local co-op.
Bicycles are my first passion; everyone should ride!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I rode the Highwood Pass Gran Fondo on the weekend.. 135km, but only half of it was uphill  The final ascent before the turnaround point (i.e. the climb to the pass) is absolutely brutal. I'd scouted the climb a week before and it wasn't too awful, but after a 50km ride to it, it was much more formidable. The return trip featured a bit of sleet at elevation and rain the rest of the way.

I'd do this one again as it was well run and you do finish with a very decent sense of accomplishment.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

zdogma said:


> What do you guys think about press fit bottom brackets?
> 
> I'm on my second press fit road bike (a BB30A Cannondale Synapse) Both of my press fit bikes have had creaky BB's I have tried reinstalling, greasing, new bearings, Loctite, they both still creak. Never once had an issue with shimano outboard or inboard BB's. They do wear out but they are easy to replace and work great.


Might be worth checking out one of these to solve the problem:

CONVERSION BB

I have no personal experience but have read very positive things.


*EDIT* Actually I don't think those would do you any good... BB30A appears to be a slightly different standard than BB30. Damn bike manufacturers and their proprietary crap!!!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Might be worth checking out one of these to solve the problem:
> 
> CONVERSION BB
> 
> ...


I looked at those. I did find one that works with BB30A, apparently the mountain bike version of the Rotor BB30-24 will work (it fits a 73mm BB30shell, but the crank spindles are too short and you need to use a mountain crank or buy a Rotor crankset....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Beach Bob said:


> I rode the Highwood Pass Gran Fondo on the weekend.. 135km, but only half of it was uphill  The final ascent before the turnaround point (i.e. the climb to the pass) is absolutely brutal. I'd scouted the climb a week before and it wasn't too awful, but after a 50km ride to it, it was much more formidable. The return trip featured a bit of sleet at elevation and rain the rest of the way.
> 
> I'd do this one again as it was well run and you do finish with a very decent sense of accomplishment.


Nice work Bob, I'm going to check that one out but I'll be back here next year to better my time-I'm funny that way. KOM here was 1.7k at 8% 25k in but the kicker was .9k at 10-14% at 80k. I have standard gearing (56-39) with 28 on the rear and it's a real treat doing these grades, impossible to sit going 8.4km/h.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Nice work Bob, I'm going to check that one out but I'll be back here next year to better my time-I'm funny that way. KOM here was 1.7k at 8% 25k in but the kicker was .9k at 10-14% at 80k. I have standard gearing (56-39) with 28 on the rear and it's a real treat doing these grades, impossible to sit going 8.4km/h.


With gearing like that, I'd have blown my quads apart... I'm a fan of double compacts...(aka.. I'm a wuss)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Beach Bob said:


> With gearing like that, I'd have blown my quads apart... I'm a fan of double compacts...(aka.. I'm a wuss)


Nothing wrong with compact gearing. I'm never going back.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A few pics from my morning ride. I do a 30k loop every morning. Not quite as nice as riding through the mountains  I essentially follow the river Thames.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you look closely in the middle of this pic on top of the foot bridge you'll see one of a pair of Osprey that were out looking for breakfast. Cell phone camera not so great


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I was out by Lake Huron in the Bluewater area and got to do a solo 75km ride that was actually a LOT more challenging than I expected. No real hills to speak up, but MAN is it ever windy up there! Seemed like going North, East and West, the wind was right in my face. Only going South was comfortable. I was pushing myself pretty hard and managed to do it in 2hr50mins at an average speed of 26.5kph. My target was 3 hours, so I came in 10 mins early, but man, those last 8 km of false flat into a strong headwind were murder. My speed dropped right down to 18-20kph, and even lower towards the end. 

I'm gearing up for my first century this weekend, and I think this ride was a good benchmark. In a group I should be able to conserve enough energy when I'm not at the front to be able to make it through the ride at a fairly decent pace.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Schwinn, because it's fun to say the word Schwinn. 

Schwinn.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I was out by Lake Huron in the Bluewater area and got to do a solo 75km ride that was actually a LOT more challenging than I expected. No real hills to speak up, but MAN is it ever windy up there! Seemed like going North, East and West, the wind was right in my face. Only going South was comfortable. I was pushing myself pretty hard and managed to do it in 2hr50mins at an average speed of 26.5kph. My target was 3 hours, so I came in 10 mins early, but man, those last 8 km of false flat into a strong headwind were murder. My speed dropped right down to 18-20kph, and even lower towards the end.
> 
> I'm gearing up for my first century this weekend, and I think this ride was a good benchmark. In a group I should be able to conserve enough energy when I'm not at the front to be able to make it through the ride at a fairly decent pace.


I'm averaging just over 20 kph on my morning rides, significantly better than when i started out last year. Wind can be a bitch


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I'm averaging just over 20 kph on my morning rides, significantly better than when i started out last year. Wind can be a bitch


That's where I was last year. Keep pushing, Dave!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I was out by Lake Huron in the Bluewater area and got to do a solo 75km ride that was actually a LOT more challenging than I expected. No real hills to speak up, but MAN is it ever windy up there! Seemed like going North, East and West, the wind was right in my face. Only going South was comfortable. I was pushing myself pretty hard and managed to do it in 2hr50mins at an average speed of 26.5kph. My target was 3 hours, so I came in 10 mins early, but man, those last 8 km of false flat into a strong headwind were murder. My speed dropped right down to 18-20kph, and even lower towards the end.
> 
> I'm gearing up for my first century this weekend, and I think this ride was a good benchmark. In a group I should be able to conserve enough energy when I'm not at the front to be able to make it through the ride at a fairly decent pace.


Fast!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> That's where I was last year. Keep pushing, Dave!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'll try but not sure I can get much better on a Hybrid at my age  I seem able to pass or at least keep up with most other Hybrid/MB riders but the road bike guys are still blowing by me, probably has more to do with the rider than the bike though, although I like to blame the bike


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Fast!


I usually avg around 25kph, so yeah, 26.5kph was pretty brisk for me, especially over that distance. I really pushed myself hard on that ride and I'm proud I was able to manage it, but MAN did I ever pay for it later that day and the next!



davetcan said:


> Well I'll try but not sure I can get much better on a Hybrid at my age  I seem able to pass or at least keep up with most other Hybrid/MB riders but the road bike guys are still blowing by me, probably has more to do with the rider than the bike though, although I like to blame the bike


Haha, it's a bit of both. It's hard to go slow on a road bike. The gearing and weight just allow for you to fly!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Well I'll try but not sure I can get much better on a Hybrid at my age  I seem able to pass or at least keep up with most other Hybrid/MB riders but the road bike guys are still blowing by me, probably has more to do with the rider than the bike though, although I like to blame the bike


 As a ex racer that has slowed considerably with age. You will notice people will aim to pass you as you no nothing of their approach which is easy to do. Once they pass they say nothing and keep hammering and nine out of ten riders don't even try to hang with them. Myself if I feel up to it I will put the hammer down and hang back 20 meters or so. Eventually they start to fade and you can reel them in. This is usually where they start reaching for a energy bar or any excuse to slow . (ie looking down at their gears or free wheel etc. Something wrong ?) Then you just blow by them and continue with your ride. I call it the Sunday morning slam down in the hills of north Burlington, Hamilton and Milton area. Try it Dave good fun.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Distortion said:


> As a ex racer that has slowed considerably with age. You will notice people will aim to pass you as you no nothing of their approach which is easy to do. Once they pass they say nothing and keep hammering and nine out of ten riders don't even try to hang with them. Myself if I feel up to it I will put the hammer down and hang back 20 meters or so. Eventually they start to fade and you can reel them in. This is usually where they start reaching for a energy bar or any excuse to slow . (ie looking down at their gears or free wheel etc. Something wrong ?) Then you just blow by them and continue with your ride. I call it the Sunday morning slam down in the hills of north Burlington, Hamilton and Milton area. Try it Dave good fun.



LOL, I did something similar on Monday. I was at the end of my ride, around the 25k mark, and a young guy (in his 40's LOL) went by me. He was on a hybrid also or I wouldn't have bothered. I just hung back about 20 feet so that he new I was there, and after about 1k he started to fade a bit so I just kicked it up a gear and that was the last I saw him  Stupid, but it feels good 

No way I could have done that last year, or the start of this one probably.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Distortion said:


> As a ex racer that has slowed considerably with age. You will notice people will aim to pass you as you no nothing of their approach which is easy to do. Once they pass they say nothing and keep hammering and nine out of ten riders don't even try to hang with them. Myself if I feel up to it I will put the hammer down and hang back 20 meters or so. Eventually they start to fade and you can reel them in. This is usually where they start reaching for a energy bar or any excuse to slow . (ie looking down at their gears or free wheel etc. Something wrong ?) Then you just blow by them and continue with your ride. I call it the Sunday morning slam down in the hills of north Burlington, Hamilton and Milton area. Try it Dave good fun.





davetcan said:


> LOL, I did something similar on Monday. I was at the end of my ride, around the 25k mark, and a young guy (in his 40's LOL) went by me. He was on a hybrid also or I wouldn't have bothered. I just hung back about 20 feet so that he new I was there, and after about 1k he started to fade a bit so I just kicked it up a gear and that was the last I saw him  Stupid, but it feels good
> 
> No way I could have done that last year, or the start of this one probably.


haha, a few weeks ago I was cruising along a long straight, going about 32kph, which is about as fast as I can comfortably go for a sustained period on a flat. I heard someone behind me, so I put my head down and kept my pace up as long as I could, but eventually I was passed. Dude was at least 15 years older than me and had a bit of a beer gut. I wish I could keep up with some of these guys who have "slowed considerably with age!" 

A guy I know was a former racer and when he puts the hammer down, he takes off like a rocket. Even when I'm going in the low 30's, he just accelerates away from me like I'm standing still and can maintain it for a long time. I hope I'm HALF the cyclist when I'm 50!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I decided that I am going to do a fun run for Cancer in late September when the weather is more conducive for busting your butt. I will be starting at Frenchman's Bay and traveling the bicycle path right beside the lake to downtown Toronto. Estimated time of travel, 2 hours and 7 minutes one way. No sweat! I have a few doubters as to my ability to be able to do this so now I just have to do this to prove my point. Besides it's for a great cause!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You 3 guys are pretty funny. I'd love to head out on the road with y'all. I think we could have some fun. I'm actually getting faster this last year, much training and losing 13 lbs from last season. I've never raced but enjoy doing fondos and watching my daughter race in Vancouver when I'm there. We have a Sunday group ride and had a bit of an incident last ride, picture to follow. 

@Lola, you won't have any trouble I'm sure. Just get into that happy place and take lots of water.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Distortion said:


> As a ex racer that has slowed considerably with age. You will notice people will aim to pass you as you no nothing of their approach which is easy to do. Once they pass they say nothing and keep hammering and nine out of ten riders don't even try to hang with them. Myself if I feel up to it I will put the hammer down and hang back 20 meters or so. Eventually they start to fade and you can reel them in. This is usually where they start reaching for a energy bar or any excuse to slow . (ie looking down at their gears or free wheel etc. Something wrong ?) Then you just blow by them and continue with your ride. I call it the Sunday morning slam down in the hills of north Burlington, Hamilton and Milton area. Try it Dave good fun.


LOL I had an older guy (well, older than me) on a fairly upright bike come up on my. I saw him so I upped my pace but he just kept coming and coming. Finally he passed me and I noticed - his back hub was pretty big. And that square pack under the top tube must have been a battery. Fucker! But he sure made me bust a gut for about 10 minutes!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I pushed myself this morning and averaged 23kph. Brutally humid so I'm glad I went out early. Also caught a pedal at about 34kph leaning into a corner too much, scared the shit out of me  I managed to stay up though, luckily.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

For some reason last Sunday my rear tire decided it was done and blew out the sidewall, at 45km/h. Huge bang and just coasted to a stop. I had some help from 2 fellow riders, fortunately one had a patch kit that he was unaware of until that moment and we were able to tentatively secure a patch to the inside of the tire and install a new tube. It held for the ride back, eventually I was going 30 plus km/h and had to pull the other two guys all the way, about 25k. Were they worried?-not much!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

WCGill said:


> For some reason last Sunday my rear tire decided it was done and blew out the sidewall, at 45km/h. Huge bang and just coasted to a stop. I had some help from 2 fellow riders, fortunately one had a patch kit that he was unaware of until that moment and we were able to tentatively secure a patch to the inside of the tire and install a new tube. It held for the ride back, eventually I was going 30 plus km/h and had to pull the other two guys all the way, about 25k. Were they worried?-not much!


Just be glad it was a rear that went at that kind of speed! I live in fear of a front going out at high speed...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Beach Bob said:


> Just be glad it was a rear that went at that kind of speed! I live in fear of a front going out at high speed...


I've blown a front at 30+k/h and it was surprisingly non dramatic. Startled me, but that was the worst of it. It was on a straight/flat section, though. I wouldn't want to blow it while braking or on a downhill.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

WCGill said:


> For some reason last Sunday my rear tire decided it was done and blew out the sidewall, at 45km/h. Huge bang and just coasted to a stop. I had some help from 2 fellow riders, fortunately one had a patch kit that he was unaware of until that moment and we were able to tentatively secure a patch to the inside of the tire and install a new tube. It held for the ride back, eventually I was going 30 plus km/h and had to pull the other two guys all the way, about 25k. Were they worried?-not much!


Wow. That could've gone a LOT worse! Glad you didn't take a spill and were able to make it back without having to call the wife! 

I lost a chain halfway through a ride a couple weeks ago and had to take a $35 Uber back home. I wasn't too thrilled about it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

So this past weekend I rode my first century! I did the Durham Ride for United Way 100km route. It was a really well-organized event and a LOT of fun. I heard the altered the route to be a little less hilly than last year, but HOLY CRAP was it ever hilly! I have no idea what it was like the previous year, but this really tested my legs. 

I had 3 goals in mind for this ride: a) finish, b) don't get off the bike on any of the climbs, and c) finish in <4hrs. 

The day before, I had foolishly done a Muay Thai test that lasted 3hrs, so my legs and shoulders were already a bit sore, plus I went to a friend's BBQ that night. I stayed over there and we went to the ride together and both agreed the BBQ was a baaaaaad idea! He actually took a wrong turn on the ride and ended up doing the 60km ride instead of the full 100km, so it was a solo mission for me for the majority of the ride.

I'm super proud to say that I not only finished, but also managed to make it through all the climbs (including some really brutal monsters) without once having to stop. I didn't manage to make it <4hrs, though, which really bummed me out. I was close, though. I was checking my splits and distance left on the last 20 km and knew I had a strong chance at it. I pushed really hard the last 10kms and was averaging roughly 40kph for the majority of it, but ended up crossing the line at 4:09:07. Total distance was 103.7km at an average of 25kph and 888m of climbing. 

Overall, I'm really happy with how the ride went. Next year, I want to improve on my time, or maybe even try the 160km route!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

This is my benchmark ride. If I make it under 1 hour, I consider it good. Five traffic lights to get out of town and being as it's SSW, there's always a wind to push. It's a great coast back home for the most part.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> For some reason last Sunday my rear tire decided it was done and blew out the sidewall, at 45km/h. Huge bang and just coasted to a stop. I had some help from 2 fellow riders, fortunately one had a patch kit that he was unaware of until that moment and we were able to tentatively secure a patch to the inside of the tire and install a new tube. It held for the ride back, eventually I was going 30 plus km/h and had to pull the other two guys all the way, about 25k. Were they worried?-not much!
> 
> View attachment 22700


instead of a patch, a five dollar bill folded up makes an excellent tire boot.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have had a front tire blow completly off the rim. Lucky for me was not going real fast and no cars. Older training tire getting worn out with the steel wire in the bead. Both sides went right over the side of the rim. Instant flat with air still in the tube.Not fun.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I did a daily commute years ago, I had a handlebar fail just *before* going down a long steep hill, with rush hour on one side of me and a steep ditch on the other. Failure 20 seconds later and I would have been happy to be tumbling through the ditch, as compared to eating bumpers. 

You can maintain some level of control with a sudden flat (front or back). Suddenly lose half your bars and you are toast. Near as I can tell, there's no graceful exit from that one. And now I know, if I bend a set of bars, I don't just straighten them, I replace them.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> When I did a daily commute years ago, I had a handlebar fail just *before* going down a long steep hill, with rush hour on one side of me and a steep ditch on the other. Failure 20 seconds later and I would have been happy to be tumbling through the ditch, as compared to eating bumpers.
> 
> You can maintain some level of control with a sudden flat (front or back). Suddenly lose half your bars and you are toast. Near as I can tell, there's no graceful exit from that one. And now I know, if I bend a set of bars, I don't just straighten them, I replace them.


Wow, that would be terrifying!

Years ago, I was coming down a hill to a 3-way stop on my BMX bike. I hit the brakes and BOTH ball ends that attached to the brake cables failed and popped right out of the housing! I was lucky that the intersection wasn't busy, but it was still a hairy moment while I navigated to the opposite curb and bailed-out on the grass.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was riding on some grass and unbeknown to me there was a divet in it. I lost control and went for a header right over the handle bars of my bike. I am no worse for wear but now my brakes rub on the left side of my wheel when I turn a corner. How can I adjust my brake caliphers?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> View attachment 22732
> 
> 
> This is my benchmark ride. If I make it under 1 hour, I consider it good. Five traffic lights to get out of town and being as it's SSW, there's always a wind to push. It's a great coast back home for the most part.


You want some wind, rain, hail and other stuff WC? You can have ours.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, thank-you. We'd love that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I was riding on some grass and unbeknown to me there was a divet in it. I lost control and went for a header right over the handle bars of my bike. I am no worse for wear but now my brakes rub on the left side of my wheel when I turn a corner. How can I adjust my brake caliphers?


There are a few different types of rim brakes, but they usually have two adjustments, one to make the pads wider/narrower and one to center them (rotate the whole assembly left and right). Often the first adjustment is a knurled knob right where the cable feeds into the brake lever. The second one, in my experience, is a little set screw on one of the two brakes themselves (on the fork or seat-stay).

Is it possible you bent the wheel a bit (do you see a wobble when you spin it), and that's causing the rubbing? Adjusting brakes won't fix that, you'll have to get the wheel trued.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> There are a few different types of rim brakes, but they usually have two adjustments, one to make the pads wider/narrower and one to center them (rotate the whole assembly left and right). Often the first adjustment is a knurled knob right where the cable feeds into the brake lever. The second one, in my experience, is a little set screw on one of the two brakes themselves (on the fork or seat-stay).
> 
> Is it possible you bent the wheel a bit (do you see a wobble when you spin it), and that's causing the rubbing? Adjusting brakes won't fix that, you'll have to get the wheel trued.


That doesn't sound too mind numbing LOL I guess I will have to flip my bike over and let it rest on it's seat so I can see if the wheel wobbles when I spin it? Never done this before. I notice the front wheel fender is bent a bit. I guess I can just use some pliers to fix that little faux pas! I will check this out and report back with my findings!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A question for some of you road bike aficionados. 
In the last month my wife has been riding her mountain bike on a trainer in the basement to get some exercise. I replaced the tire with something smooth that makes good contact with the cylinder and it is working out well. In the new year I would like to replace her mountain bike with a proper road bike, keep her going both in house and eventually transition to the great outdoors as she seems to enjoy the workout. What would you guys recommend for a good entry level road bike? What is important to take notice of before buying one?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well you could just keep using the mountain bike, with those smooth tires. if she won't be riding off road

I did that when I was commuting in vancouver. had a set of knobby wheels for trail and a set of smooth road wheels I swapped out

road bikes have skinny tires that are great for long distances, but they can get caught in drains on the street, and the ride is harsh compared to a fatter MTB tire. The MTB tire will give a more comfortable ride, soak up bumps better etc

so if she is just riding around outside, you'd be fine.

myself, I do not like riding anywhere near traffic: I go out of my way to find trails, side streets, or ideally OFF ROAD on some scenic stuff . I have had too many close calls getting run over/hit. cell phone use by drivers has made it even crazier out there. you really are rolling the dice.

If you have some nice areas to ride, and want a real road bike, there's a lot of options. I would stay away from carbon fiber as it's not as durable as steel/aluminum, for an entry level person who will potentially be dropping the bike and not treating it with kid gloves.

TREK, Specialized, Giant, even Mountain Equipment Co-op makes good bikes

lately there is a new trend called GRAVEL BIKES, that are road bikes with disk brakes, slightly fatter tires, and usually more relaxed geometry. these would be better IMO because traditional road bike rim-brakes *suck* when they get wet. the rim gets water on it, and the brakes suffer bigtime. As a non-racer I would prefer disk brakes. I don't think they are allowed in pro racing yet. but they work MUCH better, are safer, so for general use I prefer them

a good idea would be to go to a road bike store and get them to fit your wife to a frame size, explain proper posture, etc. they would also have some good advice depending on your riding goals

hope that helps!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As an ex-MTBer, I'm enjoying my hybrid. Basically a road bike without the drop bar. My aluminum Specialized with discs was $1200, but you can get better versions if that's too cheap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also have a hybrid bike which came with knobby tires. Since I decided it will be a while back then for me to get into trail biking, I changed the tires to the smooth, skinny road tires. Big difference in how faster I can go with them.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I leave the knobby ones on; can't be bothered to change them for the season and I sure am glad to have them on days like today. I treat it like competitive swimmers who practice with a 'drag shirt' - it's pretty much the only exercise I get so might as well make it count.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

vadsy said:


> A question for some of you road bike aficionados.
> In the last month my wife has been riding her mountain bike on a trainer in the basement to get some exercise. I replaced the tire with something smooth that makes good contact with the cylinder and it is working out well. In the new year I would like to replace her mountain bike with a proper road bike, keep her going both in house and eventually transition to the great outdoors as she seems to enjoy the workout. What would you guys recommend for a good entry level road bike? What is important to take notice of before buying one?


A reputable bike shop would be your best bet. They'll put your wife onto something suitable without breaking the bank. A true road bike is quite a stretch from a mountain bike, perhaps a good hybrid would be a possibility, depending on where she will ride. No end of possibilities, good luck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are going to bike this time of the year, this is the "bike" you need.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

WCGill said:


> A reputable bike shop would be your best bet. They'll put your wife onto something suitable without breaking the bank. A true road bike is quite a stretch from a mountain bike, perhaps a good hybrid would be a possibility, depending on where she will ride. No end of possibilities, good luck.


I'm glad you chimed in, I know you ride a fair bit. 
We have a great place we deal with locally and I know a fitting is important. I just wanted to check in and do a little research before going in and being completely unaware of what we want. This summer and fall we were given a Trek Alpha to use and she liked it so I'm thinking a road bike just may be something to consider in the spring, for now the mountain bike on the trainer will do. 
Any advice on picking the right bike before talking to the salesperson?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Whatever is comfortable, physically and financially. Most bikes differ only in the frame geometry, which can make a huge difference in fit and comfort. The components are always different grades of several manufacturers, Shimano and Sram being common. I like carbon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Got the bike ready today. Hoping to get out tomorrow if the rain holds off.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Got the bike ready today. Hoping to get out tomorrow if the rain holds off.


I spent the winter on Zwift. 1700 km later, and 20# lighter, I'm back to daily outdoor rides before work. I typically manage about 5,000+ km/yr. I'll get in 5 or 6 metric century rides, and 1 or 2 "proper" centuries. Most of my outdoor riding is on railtrail and cycle routes; I try to stay off of roads. I am waiting for my new road bike, but still enjoy my Cyclocross bike.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Supposed to be sunny and 19* here. I haven't been on a bike since Sept last year. By choice, not necessity. Looking forward to getting back on. I even sold my full squish to buy my Gibby LP. I have no shortage of bikes, so it was a no brainer really. I may get out tomorrow, but a few things planned in the AM first. May hit the paved paths on the CX bike.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> I spent the winter on Zwift. 1700 km later, and 20# lighter, I'm back to daily outdoor rides before work. I typically manage about 5,000+ km/yr. I'll get in 5 or 6 metric century rides, and 1 or 2 "proper" centuries. Most of my outdoor riding is on railtrail and cycle routes; I try to stay off of roads. I am waiting for my new road bike, but still enjoy my Cyclocross bike.


P2A by chance?? I never ride it. Not in that kind of shape..........ever. Plus, MUD!!! Nooooooooooooooo thanks !!!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch out for golfers.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> P2A by chance?? I never ride it. Not in that kind of shape..........ever. Plus, MUD!!! Nooooooooooooooo thanks !!!!


Several times, but not this year, I had a prior commitment. The 40 km Harrisburg to Ancaster gives you half the distance, but 75% of the challenges of the full distance. The P2A mud is the highlight, except for the final climb up Martin Road.

That said, P2A is a cakewalk compared to the Hastings Highland Hilly Hundred in Bancroft. No mud, but 100 miles of hills. I might do The Ride of The Damned this year. Look 'em up. There are some very cool bike events out there where you can participate, challenge yourself, but not feel the need to compete.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I really want to get some sort of entry level mountain style bike this year. My legs needs need building up, and I really don't want to do it in a gym. I live right on a great trail system, let me out there in the sunshine and fresh air!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought a used Norco last year to keep at the cottage so I don't have to carry the Schwinn back and forth. Plan to get the Schwinn out tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend of mine from HS was a real good player took his daughter roller blading one day. He falls and breaks his right wrist. Told me he never had the same action in his wrist again for playing. Same or worse could happen if you wipe out on a bike.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M I know there are plenty of races in S/W Ontario. I just got my CX bike last year, sort of to fill a gap in my stable. I didn't have a road bike, but also really love offroad and have been watching some CX races while on the trainer, so it made sense to get a bike that can double as my road and light trails bike. I have my fat bike, my HT mtb and so forth, but my racing days are mostly behind me now. I generally do the Dairy Capital Stampede with Woodstock Cycling club as it's a fun 6hr race and a great club. There's a local club called Nordic Cats(z) that does CX in the fall outside Thorndale area. You should check them out. Have you ever done th Barrie Roubaix race? Or any of the more northern races? Steaming nostril?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Friend of mine from HS was a real good player took his daughter roller blading one day. He falls and breaks his right wrist. Told me he never had the same action in his wrist again for playing. Same or worse could happen if you wipe out on a bike.


Or fall down the stairs, or get in a car accident...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got back from a quick half hour ride. Everything is working well except me  I've been off with an injury since the middle of last season and I'm feeling the extra weight added during that time. Gonna be a long hard summer trying to lose it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This thread makes me sad because I think I rode 3 times since making it.

I do have a functional bike again though!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

do you guys wear helmets?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am a cycling ambassador. I race(d) so know the importance of safety and awareness. If you ride faster than walking speed, it's ludicrous NOT to wear a helmet. Plenty studies show a slow impact can have severe repercussions without a helmet.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Always.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Me, 3. ALWAYS!

Even if I just ride the 5 blocks to pick up a DVD or loaf of bread. I suppose the most amusing thing is that I still rent the occasional DVD. LOL


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

double


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> I still rent the occasional DVD. LOL


WOW!!! Still have you VHS hooked up "just in case" ?!? Blockbuster called, they want their 90s back. 

We still DVDs, but haven't rented one in, forever.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Always


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Always. Tail light always on, and I always wear something extremely bright, usually fluorescent green.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Always. It may not be much, but its the only brain I got....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Verne said:


> WOW!!! Still have you VHS hooked up "just in case" ?!? Blockbuster called, they want their 90s back.
> 
> We still DVDs, but haven't rented one in, forever.


LOL Yea, a few VHS machines that can grind away. You know, for some of my old 'art films'. 

And still rent the odd DVD. I've gotten into reading fiction again in the last year and I'm enjoying reading the book and then watching the movie (when applicable). So I'll look at my streaming service (TV provider) or library for the movie, if they don't have it, I will rent it. Worst case scenario, I will even buy it, if it's cheap enough. I know I could stream off of some of those bootleg sites but quite honestly, the quality is so low as to make the films unwatchable most of the time. My two hours is worth more than that to me. And then I start getting all these weird ads on my computer, that kinda go along with my 'art films', I guess????


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes, "art films". Understood. I admit we still have a VHS and a handful of tapes. But those really are old videos of on the bike at races or messing around in trails. Full size camcorder that you inserted the VHS tape into. HAHAHA, My age is starting to creep up in my posts lately. RUH-ROH Raggy !!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, I've got all of Formula 1 from about 1985 to 2004 or so on VHS. Because, ya know, some day I'm gonna want to go back and watch those.  Mind you, those seasons were a lot better than what's happening now, IMO.

Sporting events are so good if you already know the outcome, right? Not to mention how bad poorly stored video tapes look a few decades later. Perhaps I'm a hoarder?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I was once a Coulthard fan, so i do agree fully on the state of F1 now. HIDEOUS looking machines !!! It's like vinyl and the crackling stylus (needle) of yesteryear making a comeback. Hang onto those tapes!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Sometimes.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> @Paul M I know there are plenty of races in S/W Ontario. I just got my CX bike last year, sort of to fill a gap in my stable. I didn't have a road bike, but also really love offroad and have been watching some CX races while on the trainer, so it made sense to get a bike that can double as my road and light trails bike. I have my fat bike, my HT mtb and so forth, but my racing days are mostly behind me now. I generally do the Dairy Capital Stampede with Woodstock Cycling club as it's a fun 6hr race and a great club. There's a local club called Nordic Cats(z) that does CX in the fall outside Thorndale area. You should check them out. Have you ever done th Barrie Roubaix race? Or any of the more northern races? Steaming nostril?


I used to ride the O-Cup MTB races 20 years ago. Broke an ankle on my 35th birthday, stopped racing MTB. I did some adventure races and a couple of triathlons. Crewed for a couple of 24 hours of Adrenaline.

After I stopped racing I gained 50#. Three years ago I changed jobs, started riding again, and I'm close to weighing less than 200#. I now work in a bike shop, so "racing season" conflicts with my busy season. I do try to enter the interesting Grand Fondo type events. I'll ride Tour de Norfolk with my 89 year old father this year, hopefully Ride ofvthe Damned and the Three Port Tour, definitely Hastings Highland Hilly Hundred again.



Lincoln said:


> do you guys wear helmets?


Always. I test ride every bike I build in the parking lot, and wear a helmet for every ride. One, it's a job requirement, two, it's a good example, three, I've seen traumatic brain injury from seemingly minor bike crashes. I just got the new Bontrager Wave Cel helmet. It's a bit heavier than my last helmet, but the improvement in safety is well worth the tradeoff.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have been eyeballing the 3 ports. I am not ready for that sort of mileage at this point, especially on road. Gran Fondos are popping up all over, so maybe one day I'll do one. I've raced the 24hr Summer Solstice 8 times or so, loved every one, but I've hung the bike up on those now. Tends to be a very $$$ expensive weekend. I'll do the Woodstock CC DCS 6hr still. I enjoy doing it solo and just doing my own times as opposed to competitive times. I like the endurance races now. Raced a bunch of OCA years back, but the 2hr all out efforts are back there as well, don't have it in me. I decided last year that I am going to ride for the enjoyment of riding, no more training, no more racing (maybe the 6hr in Sept), no more setting PB no matter when/where I ride. This is the reason I haven't been on a bike since Sept 10 last year. I wanted to see how much I missed it, or how much I anticipated the next season. I really haven't felt either, soooooo, take the winter off and do other things. I think I'll always ride though. Been doing it for 32 years, it's really hard to actually not want to, and it's something I've always enjoyed. Building my own, repairing mine or others, modifying bikes.......likely still do that, but no more need for so many bikes for different applications. Maybe another SS as I looooooooooove SS......sadistic nature maybe?!?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> I have been eyeballing the 3 ports. I am not ready for that sort of mileage at this point, especially on road. Gran Fondos are popping up all over, so maybe one day I'll do one. I've raced the 24hr Summer Solstice 8 times or so, loved every one, but I've hung the bike up on those now. Tends to be a very $$$ expensive weekend. I'll do the Woodstock CC DCS 6hr still. I enjoy doing it solo and just doing my own times as opposed to competitive times. I like the endurance races now. Raced a bunch of OCA years back, but the 2hr all out efforts are back there as well, don't have it in me. I decided last year that I am going to ride for the enjoyment of riding, no more training, no more racing (maybe the 6hr in Sept), no more setting PB no matter when/where I ride. This is the reason I haven't been on a bike since Sept 10 last year. I wanted to see how much I missed it, or how much I anticipated the next season. I really haven't felt either, soooooo, take the winter off and do other things. I think I'll always ride though. Been doing it for 32 years, it's really hard to actually not want to, and it's something I've always enjoyed. Building my own, repairing mine or others, modifying bikes.......likely still do that, but no more need for so many bikes for different applications. Maybe another SS as I looooooooooove SS......sadistic nature maybe?!?


Nice....I've got some passes for the Forest City Velodrome. I think I'd like track riding, but I don't think I'd enjoy driving an hour each way, just to ride in circles for an hour. I ride for 90 minutes before work, Monday to Friday, using the railtrail network we've got in Brantford & Brant County. I've never done any road racing; I don't ride in large groups, maybe 5 or 6 on a busy day. I don't think I will ever want to do the Toronto Donut Ride, but I'd like to be fit and fast and capable enough to try it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't wear a helmet. I ride on smooth trails and helmets make you go bald.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

One thing about road bike helmets. The impact resistance is in the wrong place. It should be on the back to deal with getting rear ended by vehicles and mirrors on trucks etc.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a little choked reading this thread. I had my first ride the other day since September when I was the unlucky recipient of a hip flexor injury. This was a short, leisurely 22km ride on mostly flat terrain and when I got off my bike I could hardly walk because of groin pain. This injury has consumed me for the last 7 months and after seeing over half a dozen doctors, including surgeons and specialists, 4 physiotherapists, having acupuncture, IMS and seeing a massage therapist and osteopath, I am no better than when I first injured myself. I have gone from being a competitive older cyclist with a handful of Strava KOM's and gran fondo podiums to someone that can barely walk any distance. The physical pain is nothing to the mental anguish as cycling is my thing, the ONLY thing and there's a real possibility I won't be doing it again. Sorry for venting but it really sucks. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

WCGill said:


> .


Shoot man, sorry to hear this. Hang in there and hopefully time will heal it up. Have you considered an electric assist bike? I'm sure that one is in my future eventually when I get to that point. Like you its my THING and I can't give it up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn’t ride in town without my helmet, or on most trails, but sometimes I forego it if I’m just puttering down the gravel cottage road when it’s quiet. About 30 years ago a kid was hit by a car just a few houses down the street from where I lived. I don’t know if a helmet would have saved him, but it wouldn’t have hurt. The child ran a two way stop sign and was hit by a car that had the right of way and no stop sign.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

WCGill said:


> I'm a little choked reading this thread.


That is horrible. All that medical attention and no resolution. It would be a pretty hard hit to go from podium rider to your present physical situation. I always said I'd ride until the day I could no longer walk or swing a leg over the top tube. Your post makes me rethink my present riding agenda. Ride while you can, because it could be the last ride you do. My heart felt hopes for a welcome and deserving recovery sooner, than later.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

WCGill said:


> .


 Sorry to here this but give it time older bodies need more to heal..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I, too, am sad to hear of this, @WCGill . I know how much you enjoy riding and what a big part of life it is for your whole family. That just sucks!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

WCGill said:


> I'm a little choked reading this thread. I had my first ride the other day since September when I was the unlucky recipient of a hip flexor injury. This was a short, leisurely 22km ride on mostly flat terrain and when I got off my bike I could hardly walk because of groin pain. This injury has consumed me for the last 7 months and after seeing over half a dozen doctors, including surgeons and specialists, 4 physiotherapists, having acupuncture, IMS and seeing a massage therapist and osteopath, I am no better than when I first injured myself. I have gone from being a competitive older cyclist with a handful of Strava KOM's and gran fondo podiums to someone that can barely walk any distance. The physical pain is nothing to the mental anguish as cycling is my thing, the ONLY thing and there's a real possibility I won't be doing it again. Sorry for venting but it really sucks. Take care of yourselves.


That’s okay. Vent all day long. 

I can relate in a way. I had a very serious accident with my right hand a few summers ago. The surgeon said after being put back together again that this could seriously affect my guitar playing. He said only time will tell. I went home just devastated and cried for what seemed like an eternity. I was miserable and thought WTF am I going to do if I can’t play?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Just heading out for a quick 35 km ride before work.....a beautiful way to start the day!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Many thanks to all the caring people in this great little community!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

In a sense, I am selfishly glad the weather is still crappy - my new bike isn't in yet and may be another couple or three weeks before I get it. Until then I occasionally go to the workshop and spin the new carbon wheel setup that is waiting for it. If the weather was more conducive to riding, I would be a different kind of miserable


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

2019. Got a late start . Almost July. 650 km by myself on Sunday mornings. I was trying to go mid week also but had a couple of incidents with traffic on a 500 meter stretch of hell on the route I was running so I stopped that. Anyone else out there?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This has been one of my least ridden seasons in a long time. Been at it 32yrs, and this year I was just not feeling it. Stale if you might. I am shooting for some winter training (Fluid trainer and fat bike) and hope it restarts my love for it. I even missed the 6hr Dairy Capital Stampede race in Woodstock for the first time in 6yrs. I usually do that solo. Bronchitis also sidelined that race to a point. I'm lucky to have 200kms at all this entire year.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

5,700 km so far this year. I've got a metric century planned for tomorrow, and a 100 miler for the first weekend in October. I'm looking at an 8,000 km year, if the weather holds and if trainer, (Zwift), miles count. I say they count.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M Are the Zwift miles on a smart trainer?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> @Paul M Are the Zwift miles on a smart trainer?


Yes, a Tacx Neo 1. I bought it at a discount last fall when the Neo 2 was released. That has now been superseded by the Neo 2T.

I'm running Zwift on an Apple TV box, into a 46" HDTV. I've seen the game on 4K tee vee, and it is stunning. I run the Zwift companion app on an android tablet.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If you are on a smart trainer, then I say the miles count. It's not like you are pedaling flat and not experiencing the hills. I have the Rock n Roll, but I don't have the smart attachment for it. That would just plain kill me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

25k almost every day since around May 1st. Not much but then I'm not a kid anymore.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Any mileage on the bike is good low impact exercise. It's great for toning and weight loss. You can even customize a diet around your mileage. Look for the book "Ride your way lean". If you really want to use the bike for more than just fun.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Any mileage on the bike is good low impact exercise. It's great for toning and weight loss. You can even customize a diet around your mileage. Look for the book "Ride your way lean". If you really want to use the bike for more than just fun.


I'm down 18lbs so far. It's the winter months that are worrying me


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Get yourself an indoor trainer and some videos to watch to keep it from getting boring. If you were to ride the trainer even just 3 days in a week, you'd keep most of the weight off, plus you'd still be toning the muscles you just worked into shape. You can get trainers 2nd hand that are good ones. If you do choose to, my advice is avoid magnetic. They don't ramp up the intensity to match your effort. Fluid trainers will. They'll even try to hurt you, but you just keep pedaling. You'll sweat, you'll swear, but you'll still feel good. You rode your bike and never went anywhere. It's almost awesome.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a good year... for me.

My Tuesday morning hockey group started a Tuesday morning cycling group. 20 km on the rail trail to the coffee shop in Sunderland and then 20 km home again. I also got out on my own most weeks for at least that distance. And to top it off, after 20 years since my last bicycle tour, I picked up a single wheel BOB trailer and did an overnight trip to Emily Provincial Park on the Great Trail - about 75 km each way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The aforementioned used Norco I bought for the cottage so that I wasn’t always lugging a bike everywhere has worked out well. Convenient and reliable, I wasn’t going to spend any money on it until I was reasonably sure that I’d keep it. After my ride yesterday I pretty much decided that I’d give it a good overhaul. New and better tires, the wheels need a slight tweak for wobble, racks, and lights will probably do it. I’ll take it to the bike shop for some of the work and do some myself. 

I put my home bike in the shed last week to prevent theft when I was away for a day and haven’t ridden it since. Maybe I better keep it out so that I ride it more.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Well....the century went well. Mostly railtrail from Cambridge to south of Waterford, then west to Ramblin Road Brewery Farm for a few IPA's, and a cheeseburger. 

Beautiful day for a bike ride.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just over 7800 km for the year with a target of 11,000. That does include time on the Neo as well as out on the road.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's a short clip of Saturday's beautiful ride from Ottawa to Vankleek Hill for Beau's Brewery Oktoberfest ride for United Way. This is about 100km in of 120 and my son found out the hard way that youth doesn't always make up for not preparing. It was a warm day and cramped hard a couple of times and we sort of limped the last 20k in.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Here's a short clip of Saturday's beautiful ride from Ottawa to Vankleek Hill for Beau's Brewery Oktoberfest ride for United Way. This is about 100km in of 120 and my son found out the hard way that youth doesn't always make up for not preparing. It was a warm day and cramped hard a couple of times and we sort of limped the last 20k in.


What camera are you using to record? GoPro Hero7 Black?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Beach Bob said:


> What camera are you using to record? GoPro Hero7 Black?


SJCAM M20.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> SJCAM M20.


Interesting. Not familiar with SJCAM. The only other people I know recording rides are using the GoPro and I've been amazed at how well the image stabilization works. This looks to be pretty close in quality and seems much more affordable.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Beach Bob said:


> Interesting. Not familiar with SJCAM. The only other people I know recording rides are using the GoPro and I've been amazed at how well the image stabilization works. This looks to be pretty close in quality and seems much more affordable.


SJCAM and Xiomi are basically GP clones. They use the same image sensors (Sony) and have many of the same features as GoPro but considerably less. There are lots of comparison videos on Youtube. GoPros are probably a bit sharper but for capturing a few memories or using as a safety camera on the bicycle, the SJCAM fits the bill and budget. They also come with a bunch of accessories that are extras with GoPro.

Here's another ride video, probably running about 35-36km/h over "ok" road surface - 




and another, this is a SJCAM4000 (GoPro Clone) in a waterproof case on my kayak -


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

'Been riding to work for the past 13 years, winters too for the last 3 although this city struggles at good path maintenance in the winter in spite of their narrative. Just put a new drive train in the winter beater so I'm ready to go again this year. I'll keep this up until I retire in April but I still plan to ride on a regular basis so I'm going to have to shame some buddy's into joining me. I've loved cycling since I was a kid but I'm not nearly as hard core as some I'm seeing here.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Soooooo, On Sunday I took the Learn-to-Ride programme at The Forest City Velodrome in London. Scary and exhilarating for my first time on a fixie. 10/10 would recommend. I'm going back soon.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> Soooooo, On Sunday I took the Learn-to-Ride programme at The Forest City Velodrome in London. Scary and exhilarating for my first time on a fixie. 10/10 would recommend. I'm going back soon.


I wish I lived closer to a Velodrome. I so want to try it but the closest is over 3 hours away.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Swervin55 said:


> ' I've loved cycling since I was a kid but I'm not nearly as hard core as some I'm seeing here.


 I would say you are harder core than most. Anyone that could endure winter riding in Edmonton is hard core. Bellow 0 degrees C. I could only take about 1 hour road riding. Feet and butt froze.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to ride at the FCV for a year. It was great fun and also better than any indoor trainer. I even bought a nice Argon 18 Electron track bike. My reason for not renewing my membership was the racers who showed at the "rec rides" and used it for race training. Had my elbow bumped far too many times. You crash HARD on a track bike. It became dangerous. I've heard things have changed over the last few years, so maybe I'll go back one day. It is fun, fast and you really learn to handle a bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul M said:


> Soooooo, On Sunday I took the Learn-to-Ride programme at The Forest City Velodrome in London. Scary and exhilarating for my first time on a fixie. 10/10 would recommend. I'm going back soon.


Velodrome? You mean oval, board track, high banked corners on a single speed no brakes bike? Like this?








I used to go watch them race at the China Creek Velodrome until they tore it down. Me I'd sooner do it on a bike like this


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

London is much smaller. The corners are around 50* banking. It's still a very fast track. Was recently overhauled for a 24hr stint that was done there.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Just can't find a decent price on tires so I pulled this one out of the basement to log miles. That old columbus sl and 36 hole 3 cross spoked wheels sure give a plush ride.


----------

